# Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!



## Honkytonk (19. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte nächste Woche mitn Boot raus zum Hecht angeln. Ich wollte nicht wieder meine große Köderbox mitnehmen und mir mal eine kleine Tasche oder ähnl. bauen, wo ich 5 meiner besten köder einhängen kann. Hat einer von euch damit schon Erfahrung...mal was selber gebastelt oder was gekauft, womit er echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat? 
Die größte Schwierikeit besteht bei den Ködern....einerseits soll ein breiter 35 g Löffel reinpassen, aber auch ein ziemlich langer Wobbler ...

Danke!

Gruß
Hank


----------



## -GT- (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Hi, 

wie wäre es denn eine kleine Tacklebox mit den paar Ködern im Rucksack zu verstauen ? Stört zu Fuß oder im Boot unterwegs vermutlich am wenigsten. Oder eine wirklich kleine Umhängetasche in die eine Tacklebox reingeht und dementsprechend etwas "Werkzeug". Ohne Zange und Messer gehe ich für gewöhnlich nicht ans Wasser, deshalb muss zumindest ein Rucksack dafür mit. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Case (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Such mal in der Küche nach einer Plastikbox in der Größe die Du brauchst. Deine fünf Köder schmeißt da einfach rein. Kriegst locker auseinander geschüttelt. Das packst mit Messer, Zange usw. in irgendeine Tasche oder Rucksack.

Case


----------



## Tobi94 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Tupperdose, die haben lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## Tino (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Könnte eventuell was für dich sein.

http://www.shop.finest-tackles.de/index.php/Tackle-Boxes/MEIHO-VERSUS-VS-5010.html


----------



## Honkytonk (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Bei mir im Haushalt war natürlich nix...aber einmal bei Muttern inne Küche geschaut...und schon ne Tubberdose mit recht großen unterteilungen drin gefunden....perfekte Box! Nun such ich mal mal noch eine tasche dazu!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Hallo Hank,

ich verwende inzwischen für meine Blinker-, Spinner- und Wobbler Holz-Boxen.
Warum?
Holzboxen nehmen die Feuchtigkeit der Köder auf und geben sie auch wieder ab.
Kunststoff nimmt keine Feuchtigkeit auf und gibt auch keine ab.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## raini08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

DU KANNST EINMAL EINE ROHRISOLIERUNG nehmen hab ich auch ; und eine leere PLASTEFLASCHE ( zB:EISTEE) oder du nimmst eine CD-TASCHE trennst das innenleben raus machst moosgummi rein , UND VERTIG hab ich hier gefunden im angelboard . Aber BITTE FRAG MICH NICHT WO ???  bis bald raini08


----------



## Honkytonk (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

Holzboxen sind ziemlich schwer günstig aufzutreiben in dieser größe und bis nächste woche is das etwas kurzfristig um mir welche zu basteln. Wie ist das mit der Rohrisolierung und der flasche gemeint raini08? ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich daraus was basteln kann?!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*



Honkytonk schrieb:


> Holzboxen sind ziemlich schwer günstig aufzutreiben in dieser größe und bis nächste woche is das etwas kurzfristig um mir welche zu basteln. Wie ist das mit der Rohrisolierung und der flasche gemeint raini08? ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich daraus was basteln kann?!



Hallo,
wenn mir die Drillinge rosten und die Blinker fleckig werden, ist das auch nicht billig.
Ich will auch nicht immer die Platikboxen so lange "offen" irgend wo hinstellen, bis die nassen Kunstköder (Spinner und Blinker) trocken sind.
Ich habe mir vor drei/vier Jahren einen Karton voll Holzboxen in den passenden Größen schicken lassen.
Den Preis habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, sie waren aber auf jeden Fall nicht teuerer als Plastikboxen.

Auf der Messe in Karlsruhe habe ich im Januar für das Stück 50 Cent bezahlt, es waren neue Boxen die für Messzeuge hergestellt waren. Wenn 50 Cent pro Stück teuer ist, dann habe ich mich wirklich verkauft.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## rotrunna (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kunstködertasche selber bauen? Brauche Tipps!*

einfach ne plastickbox von plano oder fox (ca. 10-15 Euro)! da bekommst du auch 10 köder rein (meinetwegen 10 16er gufis). sonst schau mal bei askari, die ahebn plastikboxen für 1,50 Euro (z.B. 20 x 4 x 7 cm)

??? wenn du ein Boot (und damit Platz hast) warum der aufriss! 5 Köder sind zu wenig, an einem Tag an dem es schlecht läuft, angel ich schon mal 3 verschiedene Größen, 2 verschiedene Aktionen und 5 verschiedene Fraben durch: d.h. ca. 30 verschiedene Köder durch! und der 25 fängt dann mit einmal.

Kein Übermut in der Selbstbastelei....


----------

